# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Bẻ khóa phần cứng

## Tran Thuan

*chỉ với vài phần mềm miễn phí, một chiếc tuốc-nơ-vít và một ít kiên nhẫn, bạn hoàn toàn có thể bổ sung những tính năng mới và sức mạnh mới vào máy tính cá nhân, điện thoại di động, máy ảnh số và nhiều thiết bị khác.*

*ép xung bộ xử lý*
*độ khó:* trung bình. *thời gian thực hiện:* từ 10 phút trở lên.
với chút nỗ lực, bạn có thể tăng tốc độ hoạt động của máy tính lên 10%, thậm chí cao hơn. hầu hết bộ xử lý (bxl) đều xuất xưởng với tốc độ xung nhịp được thiết lập thấp hơn mức tối đa có thể hỗ trợ và các hãng sản xuất thường cung cấp giải pháp để người dùng có thể tự tay tăng tốc độ của bxl. thực tế cho thấy, ép xung không phải là công việc quá nguy hiểm đối với máy tính hay quá khó thực hiện, tuy nhiên nếu quyết định thực hiện, bạn phải chấp nhận mất hiệu lực bảo hành của bxl.

 

 hình 1: trong bios , điều chỉnh giá trị cpu clock ratio và cpu multiplier để "ép xung" bxl. 

​ nếu máy tính đang sử dụng hỗ trợ ép xung, bạn có thể "bơm" tốc độ hệ thống lên một mức cao hơn chỉ sau vài phút thực hiện. tuy nhiên, để đạt được hiệu năng và sự ổn định tốt nhất, bạn nên thực hiện vài lần với những thông số (thiết lập) khác nhau.
trước tiên, hãy bắt đầu bằng việc thu thập thông tin. bạn cần xác định loại bo mạch chủ đang sử dụng, tải về tài liệu hướng dẫn và tiến hành cập nhật phiên bản mới nhất cho bios. các hãng sản xuất bmc thường cung cấp tiện ích ép xung có thể chạy trong môi trường windows, tuy nhiên nếu bạn chọn giải pháp này thì tiện ích ép xung cần được kích hoạt cùng lúc với quá trình windows khởi động. một lựa chọn khác, bạn có thể điều chỉnh trực tiếp những thông số trong bios, mọi thay đổi sẽ được lưu lại cho đến khi bạn thiết lập lại các thông số.
kế đến, bạn xác định cách thức để truy xuất bios và chuyển những thiết lập của máy tính về giá trị mặc định (reset) nếu việc nâng cấp gây ra tình trạng không ổn định (những dấu hiệu thường thấy là ứng dụng không hoạt động hay hệ thống bị treo cứng). thông thường, bạn vào mục thiết lập bios bằng cách nhấn phím hay khi hệ thống khởi động. tuy nhiên, để chuyển những thiết lập về giá trị mặc định có thể bạn phải thực hiện bằng tay việc thay đổi công tắc dạng cầu nối (jumper) hay nhấn nút dành riêng trên bmc. bạn phải hết sức lưu ý, phải tìm ra những "cửa thoát hiểm" này trước khi ép xung, nếu không, bạn có thể khóa vĩnh viễn máy tính vì không biết được cácv h nào để truy cập lại bios (nhấn mạnh).
ngoài ra, bạn nên tìm hiểu thêm thông tin về bxl đang sử dụng từ mạng internet - bạn sẽ tìm thấy tên phiên bản của bxl được liệt kê trong bios - và ghi nhận giới hạn nhiệt độ của bxl này. việc ép xung thành công đòi hỏi bạn phải cân đối được hiệu năng và nhiệt lượng tỏa ra, nếu bxl quá nóng thì máy tính có thể "ngã ngựa". hãy kiểm tra thông số nhiệt độ trong bios khi bạn đang thực hiện.
thỉnh thoảng, có một số bios có thể ép xung động bxl nhờ chế độ thông minh (ai) và nếu máy tính của bạn có tùy chọn này thì bạn chỉ cần "cứ thế mà dùng". nhưng trong hầu hết trường hợp, bạn phải tinh chỉnh tốc độ bxl bằng cách thay đổi thông số của bus hệ thống (fsb). trong bios, bạn tăng giá trị fsb lên từng mức 5mhz hay 10mhz, lưu lại những thay đổi và sau đó khởi động lại hệ thống.
nếu máy tính không thể khởi động windows, bạn cần quay lại mục thiết lập bios và điều chỉnh fsb về giá trị trước đó. nếu máy tính khởi động thành công, bạn khởi động lại máy và lại tiếp tục tăng dần giá trị cho fsb. sau khi bạn thực hiện vài lần tăng giá trị fsb, hãy chạy tiện ích prime95 (find.pcworld.com/61412) trong vòng nửa tiếng đồng hồ để kiểm tra bxl. nếu hệ thống duy trì sự ổn định, bạn hãy tiếp tục tăng dần giá trị fsb.
nếu bạn nhận thấy hệ thống hoạt động không ổn định - thậm chí có khi còn treo máy - hay bxl quá nóng, hãy giảm tốc độ cho đến khi tìm được thiết lập mang lại sự ổn định cho hệ thống. ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể nâng cấp bộ tản nhiệt của bxl vì hiệu quả của nó sẽ cho phép bạn tăng thêm giá trị fsb lên chút ít.

*tăng tốc card đồ họa*
*độ khó:* dễ. *thời gian thực hiện*: 60 phút.

 

hình 2: nvidia control panel cho phép sử dụng thanh trượt để điều chỉnh tốc độ bxl đồ họa gpu. 
​hãng ati và nvidia đều cung cấp những công cụ miễn phí để người dùng thực hiện ép xung trên vài mẫu card đồ họa cao cấp. tác vụ này không đòi hỏi bất kỳ thao tác điều chỉnh bios nào và có thể tăng hiệu năng đồ họa của hệ thống. game thủ sẽ nhận thấy hiệu ứng hình ảnh mượt mà hơn nhờ tốc độ xử lý đồ họa nhanh hơn. trước khi thực hiện, bạn nên sao lưu trình điều khiển thiết bị cho card đồ họa.
trong nvidia control panel, bạn nhấn device settings bên dưới mục performance. nhấn gpu, chọn custom và tăng giá trị tốc độ xung nhịp bằng cách di chuyển con trượt, sau đó kiểm tra kết quả sau mỗi thay đổi.
đối với card của ati, khởi chạy tiện ích catalyst control panel. nhấn autotune ở mục overdrive. tùy chọn này từ từ tăng tốc độ xung nhịp và tuần tự kiểm tra mỗi thiết lập. khi gặp giá trị gây sự bất ổn định hệ thống, tiện ích sẽ lùi lại giá trị trước đó.

*"độ" router không dây*
*độ khó:* trung bình. *thời gian thực hiện*: 45 phút.
mạng không dây mà bạn đang sử dụng có thể phát triển lên một tầm cao mới, tuy nhiên không có nghĩa là bạn phải trang bị phần cứng mới. khi cần mở rộng mạng làm việc của mình, bạn có thể sử dụng phần điều khiển (firmware) của các hãng thứ 3 để nâng cấp bộ định tuyến không dây (wireless router) hiện tại, qua đó kích hoạt những tính năng hoàn toàn mới và nhiều thứ khác để có một router như mới mua. với phương pháp này, bạn có thể tăng sức mạnh phát sóng của anten trên router, cấu hình bộ khuyếch đại (repeater) để tăng phạm vi phủ sóng, cải thiện tính bảo mật, tách rời lưu lượng giữa mạng không dây và mạng có dây, thiết lập mạng riêng ảo (vpn) và nhiều tính năng hữu ích khác. ví dụ, firmware của x-wrt.org hỗ trợ router asus, buffalo, linksys và những hãng khác; hãy đến website này để xem router của mình có được hỗ trợ hay không. nếu không, bạn có thể tìm kiếm trực tuyến với từ khóa "

 
hình 3: biểu đồ của x-wrt hiển thị tình trạng lưu lượng mạng ở chế độ thời gian thực. 

​ để thực hiện, bạn kết nối router trực tiếp với máy tính bằng cáp mạng thông thường, sau đó đăng nhập mục cấu hình của router. duyệt qua các trình đơn cấu hình thiết bị và tìm tùy chọn nâng cấp firmware; chọn tập tin chứa firmware mới và chép firmware này lên router. đừng gỡ router khỏi máy tính cho đến khi tác vụ cập nhật firmware hoàn tất, bằng không bạn sẽ gặp nguy cơ làm hỏng thiết bị. tác vụ này có thể kéo dài đến 15 phút.
sau khi khâu cập nhật firmware hoàn tất và router khởi động lại, bạn sử dụng trình duyệt để kết nối đến giao diện điều khiển của router. lúc này, giao diện x-wrt sẽ thay thế giao diện mặc định của router và nhắc nhở bạn tạo mật khẩu quản trị mới. bạn có thể thiết lập lại kết nối không dây nhưng tốt nhất là hoàn tất mọi tác vụ quản lý router thông qua mạng ethernet.
trong trình đơn cập nhật firmware, thay đổi độ mạnh phát sóng bằng cách nhấn network.advanced wireless settings.transmit power. tăng giá trị này để đạt được vùng phủ sóng rộng hơn (khoảng cách xa hơn) hay giảm để tránh "tràn sóng" sang nhà hàng xóm. ở mục network.qos, kích hoạt giá trị mặc định cho các thiết lập liên quan đến chất lượng dịch vụ để các ứng dụng dạng ngang hàng (peer-to-peer) có mức ưu tiên băng thông thấp hơn, những tác vụ quan trọng luôn có mức băng thông cao nhất. ở thẻ graphs, bạn có thể thấy những biểu đồ thể hiện mức độ sử dụng băng thông và những thông số quan trọng khác ở chế độ thời gian thực. nhớ nhấn tùy chọn save changes ở mỗi trang hay nhấn apply changes mỗi khi cập nhật thay đổi nào đó. nếu muốn quay trở lại firmware mặc định của thiết bị, bạn hãy tải về firmware đó từ website của hãng sản xuất rồi chép chúng vào router (sử dụng trang system.upgrade).
x-wrt cho phép bổ sung và gỡ bỏ những tính năng cụ thể. nhấn system.packages để duyệt qua những gói tính năng cập nhật khác mà bạn có thể bổ sung vào router.

*mở rộng phạm vi mạng không dây*
*độ khó:* dễ. *thời gian thực hiện:* 45 phút.

 

​ việc bố trí một tấm kim loại phản xạ có hình dáng parabol xung quanh anten của router không dây có thể tập trung tín hiệu chính xác đến nơi mà bạn cần. bằng cách này, mạng không dây của bạn sẽ có phạm vi phủ sóng rộng hơn, thậm chí cải thiện được tính bảo mật.
hãy tải về tiện ích parabola calculator (find.pcworld.com/61371) để giúp bạn xác định được hình dáng chính xác cho anten mới. nhập vào đường kính và độ sâu để mô tả kích thước tối đa của tấm phản xạ mà (các) anten trên router có thể "ăn khớp". tiện ích sẽ tạo ra một bảng tọa độ của các điểm để bạn có thể vẽ lên giấy (hay bìa cứng) rồi cắt lấy phần bên trong của hình parabol. sau đó, bạn tìm một miếng kim loại có bề mặt bóng loáng để làm tấm phản xạ. 
uốn miếng kim loại theo hình dáng của hình parabol trên bìa cứng, sau đó dùng keo dán để cố định 2 thành phần này lại với nhau. tiếp đến, bạn khoét (các) lỗ tròn ở vị trí trọng tâm để treo tấm phản xạ lên aten.

*bổ sung tính năng cao cấp cho máy ảnh số*
*độ khó:* dễ. *thời gian thực hiện:* 20 phút.
trừ khi công việc của bạn đòi hỏi những bức ảnh chụp với độ phân giải tối đa, sự khác biệt có ý nghĩa nhất giữa một máy ảnh số đời mới và đời cũ không phải là chất lượng ảnh mà là tính năng. máy ảnh đời mới và đắt tiền hơn hỗ trợ định dạng raw, cho phép chỉnh tay thời gian phơi sáng, chụp liên tục và những thủ thuật khác. tuy nhiên, chỉ cần "bẻ khóa" firmware đơn giản, bạn có thể bổ sung những tính năng tương tự cho chiếc máy ảnh đời cũ.

 

hình 5: chdk có thể bổ sung nhiều tính năng mới vào một máy ảnh canon đời cũ. 
​thủ thuật này áp dụng được cho nhiều máy ảnh số ngắm-chụp của canon. nhiếp ảnh gia tầm trung và chuyên nghiệp sẽ tận dụng những tính năng bổ sung được cung cấp, thậm chí những người mới bắt đầu chụp ảnh cũng sẽ đánh giá cao tính năng hiển thị dung lượng pin và các tính năng khác.
firmware của máy ảnh số thường chi phối tất cả cài đặt, tuy nhiên với cách làm này, bạn sẽ sử dụng tiện ích riêng để cài đặt chương trình trên thẻ nhớ sd và "thay mới" những tính năng cơ bản của máy ảnh. canon không hỗ trợ thủ thuật trên bởi vì mọi thứ sẽ được đưa về trạng thái nguyên thủy khi bạn tháo thẻ nhớ sd ra khỏi máy. trước khi thực hiện, bạn cần đến địa chỉ find.pcworld.com/61414 để xác định xem máy ảnh của mình có tương thích với thủ thuật này hay không.
bạn chuyển sang chế độ play rồi mở máy lên. nhấn và giữ nút func set, tiếp đến nhấn nút disp. một cửa sổ sẽ xác định firmware của máy, ví dụ, máy canon sd870 is sẽ xuất hiện dòng chữ "firmware ver gm1.00c". với thông tin này, bạn có thể xác định được chính xác phần mềm chdk cho máy ảnh của mình.
kế đến, bạn tải về và khởi chạy tiện ích card tricks (find.pcworld.com/61415). bạn cắm một thẻ nhớ sd vào đầu đọc thẻ được kết nối với máy tính. trong card tricks, bạn nhấn chuột vào biểu tượng sd và chọn thẻ nhớ của mình. hãy chắc chắn là bạn đã kiểm tra kích thước thẻ nhớ được liệt kê giống với kích thước thẻ nhớ của mình, chứ không phải là dung lượng của đĩa cứng hay thiết bị khác. nhấn format as fat. tiếp đến, nhấn make bootable và chọn download chdk. một trang web sẽ xuất hiện và yêu cầu bạn chọn loại máy ảnh và phiên bản firmware. bạn lưu tập tin nén nhận được vào máy tính mà không cần phải giải nén - để thuận tiện khi sử dụng sau này, bạn nên lưu trực tiếp trên màn hình nền windows.
vẫn trong tiện ích card tricks, bạn chọn chdk->card và sau đó chọn tập tin firmware. tiện ích sẽ tiến hành di chuyển tập tin firmware sang thẻ nhớ mà không cần giải nén. sau đó, bạn lấy thẻ nhớ ra khỏi đầu đọc, lắp thẻ nhớ vào lại máy ảnh số (thẻ vẫn lưu ảnh được). khi mở máy, bạn sẽ thấy màn hình thông báo chdk đang hoạt động. lúc này, bạn có thể dùng những tính năng mới so với cấu hình mặc định.
ngoài ra, bạn có thể xem phần hướng dẫn chi tiết hơn tại địa chỉ find.pcworld.com/61428 để biết thêm những thủ thuật bổ sung và hướng dẫn cách sử dụng các công cụ chdk trên máy ảnh số.

*điều khiển máy ảnh với remote đa năng*
 
hình 6: điều khiển từ xa đa năng giá 90usd này có thể điều khiển máy ảnh số canon digital rebel. 

​ *độ khó:* dễ. *thời gian thực hiện:* 1 giờ.
nhiều máy ảnh số, thậm chí cả các máy dạng ngắm-chụp, hỗ trợ bộ điều khiển từ xa (remote), tuy nhiên các hãng sản xuất thường tính giá rất đắt cho những món phụ kiện như thế này. đừng lo, bạn có thể tiết kiệm được chút ít bằng cách kết hợp bất kỳ chiếc điều khiển tivi từ xa đa năng nào với máy ảnh số có hỗ trợ tính năng điều khiển từ xa.
thật trùng hợp, mã lệnh dạng sóng hồng ngoại trên vài thiết bị điện tử thường giống với mã lệnh điều khiển lệnh chụp. bí quyết ở đây là tìm được đầu ghi hình (vcr), tivi hay thiết bị điện tử trùng tần số sóng hồng ngoại với máy ảnh và thiết lập cho remote. bạn hãy lên mạng tìm xem đã có trường hợp nào áp dụng thành công phương pháp này với loại máy ảnh mà mình đang sử dụng hay chưa. nếu không tìm được sự trợ giúp nào, bạn hãy cố gắng tìm kiếm một lần nữa thông qua các mã lệnh. bạn cần đảm bảo máy ảnh của mình có thẻ nhớ và được thiết lập ở chế độ nhận lệnh hồng ngoại. nhấn các nút trên remote để điều khiển các thiết bị điện tử khác nhau và bạn sẽ nhận ra thao tác nào kích hoạt lệnh chụp trên máy ảnh.

*đĩa cứng gắn ngoài cho tivo*
*độ khó:* trung bình. *thời gian thực hiện:* 2 giờ.
khi các đĩa cứng của hộp giải trí đa phương tiện tivo trở nên quá tải, chúng bắt đầu xóa đi những chương trình cũ. để khắc phục tình trạng này, bạn cần bổ sung một đĩa cứng gắn ngoài. nếu có một thiết bị tivo series3 chưa bị "bóc tem", tất cả những gì bạn cần làm là trang bị thêm một đĩa cứng chuẩn esata. tắt nguồn tivo, cắm mọi thứ vào, mở lại nguồn cho thiết bị và đĩa cứng. để kích hoạt đĩa cứng, bạn chỉ đơn giản đến trình đơn settings.remote, cablecard and devices.external storage.

*phát nội dung itunes trên mọi máy nghe nhạc*
*độ khó:* trung bình. *thời gian thực hiện*: 30 phút.
 

hình 8: myfairtunes có khả năng gỡ drm, vì thế bạn có thể nghe các bản nhạc của mình trên bất kỳ thiết bị nào. . 
​sau đây là cách làm cho nhạc số từ dịch vụ itunes phát trên bất kỳ máy nghe nhạc nào.
bạn có thể sử dụng tiện ích myfairtunes để chuyển các nội dung tải về từ itunes sang dạng miễn phí. bạn cũng sẽ cần sử dụng một phiên bản itunes cũ hơn (dĩ nhiên, bạn phải chấp nhận từ bỏ vài tính năng) vì tiện ích này gỡ bỏ sự bảo vệ ở những bản nhạc, và apple thường xuyên cập nhật itunes vì thế các hacker không thể loại bỏ bản quyền số.
nếu đang chạy itunes, chọn store.deauthorize computer, sau đó đóng chương trình. bạn tạm thời đổi tên thư mục itunes sang một tên khác, đại loại như itunes recent. tiếp đến, bạn gỡ bỏ cài đặt itunes và khởi động lại máy tính. bạn bắt đầu cài đặt itunes 7.4.1 và myfairtunes7. kế đến, cài đặt visual c++ sp1 (find.pcworld.com/61374) và .net framework 2.0 (find.pcworld.com/61376). khởi động lại máy tính và khởi chạy itunes.
khởi chạy myfairtunes7. nhấn vào hộp thoại đánh dấu tại các mục preserve raw aac stream và enable "no sound" fast dump. nếu bạn thích tạo ra các tập tin định dạng mp3 thay vì sử dụng các tập tin aac mặc định thì nhấn vào 2 hộp thoại đó. với các bản nhạc đã được chọn, nhấn start conversion. phần mềm sẽ mất khoảng 15 giây để gỡ bỏ drm cho mỗi bản nhạc. cuối cùng, bạn quay trở lại itunes và chép tất cả tập tin đã được chuyển đổi sang một thư mục mới trên máy tính của mình. từ đây, các bản nhạc này có thể được phát trên bất kỳ máy nghe nhạc số nào.
*
*

----------


## thienan

*chuyển chương trình tivo sang ipod*
*độ khó:* dễ. *thời gian thực hiện:* 30 phút.

 
​ hình 9: directshows chuyển đổi các chương trình tivo sang các tập tin có thể phát được trên ipod. 
​hộp giải trí đa phương tiện tivo từ phiên bản series2 trở về sau có thể sao chép các chương trình đã ghi lại sang một máy tính nối mạng thông qua tiện ích tivo desktop (find.pcworld.com/61373), tuy nhiên hãng tivo tính phí để đặt những chương trình này lên ipod, điện thoại thông minh hay bất kỳ thiết bị nào khác. dù tivo "khóa" các tập tin bằng bản quyền số drm nhưng bạn vẫn có thể sử dụng một công cụ miễn phí để "bẻ khóa" chúng.
người dùng windows cần chuyển các chương trình tivo sang một máy tính được nối mạng bằng cách sử dụng tiện ích miễn phí tivo desktop. sau đó, khởi chạy tiện ích directshow dump (find.pcworld.com/61429) để cho phép các chương trình có thể được xem trên bất kỳ máy giải trí cầm tay nào có chức năng xem video.

*nén đĩa dvd vào máy cầm tay*
*độ khó:* trung bình. *thời gian thực hiện*: 1 giờ.
đĩa dvd quá lớn để kết hợp vừa vặn với chiếc máy giải trí cầm tay, tuy nhiên điều đó không có nghĩa là bạn phải mở hầu bao để mua một chiếc máy mới. nhiều công cụ có thể gỡ bản quyền số (drm) được tích hợp vào các đĩa dvd (hay cd), trong khi những tiện ích khác cho phép bạn nén phim sang định dạng có thể xem được trên máy giải trí cầm tay.

 

hình 10: chọn các tựa phim trong crunch và nén chúng để có thể xem lại trên máy giải trí cầm tay. 
​bạn có thể tìm thấy những công cụ như dvd decryptor để nén dvd, nhưng hầu hết các công cụ này đã bị người dùng từ bỏ từ nhiều năm nay và có thể không làm việc được với những phim được phát hành gần đây. nếu vậy, bạn có thể sử dụng tiện ích anydvd (49usd, find.pcworld.com/61370). sau khi cài đặt phần mềm, lắp đĩa dvd và nhấn phải chuột lên logo xuất hiện trên khay hệ thống. chọn rip video dvd to harddisk và chờ tiện ích khoảng nửa giờ đồng hồ để thực hiện xử lý tác vụ nén nội dung - tốc độ nhanh hay chậm tùy thuộc vào cấu hình máy tính đang sử dụng.
từ lúc này, các đoạn phim trên phát được trên bất kỳ ứng dụng xem dvd nào hỗ trợ định dạng .vob và ifo. một lần nữa bạn có thể tìm những công cụ miễn phí, chẳng hạn videora ipod converter (find.pcworld.com/59803) để gỡ drm trong các tập tin này. tuy nhiên, để mọi thứ đơn giản hơn, bạn có thể trang bị tiện ích roxio crunch (40usd, find.pcworld.com/61372). khởi chạy tiện ích, chọn file.add movie. chọn những tập tin mà bạn cần gỡ drm và nhấn ok. chọn tỷ lệ nén từ trình đơn thả xuống có nhãn format và nhấn save để tiến trình bắt đầu. khi mọi thứ hoàn tất, bạn chỉ cần chép những tập tin này sang máy giải trí cầm tay và thưởng thức. 

*mở khóa iphone và cài đặt phần mềm không chính thức*
*độ khó*: khó. *thời gian thực hiện*: 2,5 giờ.
dù chứa đựng những yếu tố mang tính đột phá trong kiểu dáng, giao diện và tính năng nhưng chiếc điện thoại thông minh iphone của apple còn khá nhiều hạn chế. ví dụ, tại mỹ, bạn bị "cột chặt" với dịch vụ của hãng at&t. hơn thế nữa, apple cho biết họ cần phê chuẩn tất cả ứng dụng viết cho iphone trước khi cho phép người dùng sử dụng. tuy nhiên, bằng cách "bẻ” iphone, bạn có thể chuyển sang sử dụng thẻ sim của một nhà cung cấp dịch vụ viễn thông khác. ngoài ra, bạn sẽ có thể truy xuất những công cụ hay phần mềm mới, ví dụ khả năng chia sẻ kết nối internet của iphone với một máy tính xách tay - điều mà at&t không cho phép.
 
​ hình 11: "bẻ khóa" iphone để sử dụng với dịch vụ của một nhà cung cấp khác, ví dụ như t-mobile. 

​ bạn có thể "giải mã” đồng thời iphone đời đầu và phiên bản 3g để truy xuất những ứng dụng mới. bạn cần một máy mac để thực hiện theo những hướng dẫn bên dưới. lưu ý, thao tác bẻ khóa sẽ làm hỏng hiệu lực bảo hành và có vài khả năng phá hỏng hoàn toàn iphone. ở mức tối thiểu, bạn cần sử dụng itunes để sao lưu iphone.
một phần mềm mang tên pwnagetool (find.pcworld.com/61426) sẽ thực hiện bẻ khóa. bạn cũng cần có firmware gốc cho iphone. kế đến, tìm trên mạng với từ khóa "bl39.bin and bl46bin iphone boot-loader download" và tải về các tập tin này.
bạn khởi chạy pwnagetool và chọn iphone của mình. nhấn chuột vào mũi tên phải để chuyển sang trang kế tiếp. pwnagetool sẽ tự động tìm kiếm tập tin .ipsw (nếu không, bạn tự tìm tập tin này). chọn tập tin và nhấn chuột vào mũi tên phải. pwnage sẽ yêu cầu tiện ích tải khởi động, nhấn no để bỏ qua việc tìm kiếm và chỉ định vị trí lưu tập tin này. sau đó, nhấn yes để tạo ra một tập tin firmware mới cho iphone. bạn sẽ được nhắc nhở nhập mật khẩu quản trị. sau khi công cụ yêu cầu bạn kết nối điện thoại, hãy thực hiện theo các hướng dẫn trên màn hình để tắt điện thoại, nhấn nút nguồn rồi đến nút home, và rồi thả tay khỏi các nút nhấn theo thứ tự đó.
quay trở lại itunes, nhấn và giữ phím và nhấn restore. chọn firmware mới mà pwnage vừa tạo trên máy tính rồi nhấn open. sau vài phút, itunes sẽ khởi động lại iphone và nhắc bạn về tập tin sao lưu để khôi phục dữ liệu cũ. chọn một tập tin sao lưu nếu bạn muốn, hay bỏ qua lời nhắc nhở trên.
một tiện ích mang tên cydia sẽ được cài đặt vào iphone, có khả năng tải trực tiếp các ứng dụng không được apple phê chuẩn về iphone, tuy nhiên bạn vẫn có thể mua các ứng dụng từ apple store. nếu thành công, bạn có thể sử dụng iphone với bất kỳ thẻ sim hệ gsm nào đã được kích hoạt.

*mở khóa điện thoại di động của bạn*
*độ khó:* dễ. *thời gian thực hiện:* 20 phút. 
 

hình 12: chỉ cần nhập mã là bạn có thể sử dụng đtdđ của mình với bất kỳ nhà cung cấp dịch vụ nào. 

​nếu bạn đi du lịch quốc tế, bạn có thể tiết kiệm được chút ít bằng cách mua thẻ sim trả trước tại quốc gia đó và sử dụng với đtdđ của mình thay vì phải trả tiền cho dịch vụ chuyển vùng quốc tế. tuy nhiên, hầu hết điện thoại có xuất xứ từ mỹ đều bị khóa chết với một nhà cung cấp dịch vụ (chỉ có thể sử dụng với thẻ sim của nhà cung cấp này). sau đây là cách thức mở khóa cho đtdđ để có thể sử dụng với bất kỳ mạng gsm nào.
đầu tiên, cố gắng tìm kiếm một mã kích hoạt miễn phí trên mạng để mở khóa. bạn có thể ghé qua trang chủ unlockitfree.com hay bilemo.com/unlck, hay bạn có thể bắt đầu tìm kiếm trên mạng với từ khóa là tên máy điện thoại của mình, ví dụ "nokia 6300 free unlock code".
bạn sẽ được nhắc nhở trên những website trên để nhập vào số imei của điện thoại (thường được in ở mặt trong máy) và tên nhà cung cấp dịch vụ (ví dụ như at&t hay t-mobile). với các dữ liệu này, website sẽ sinh ra vài mã kích hoạt và hướng dẫn bạn cách nhập chúng vào điện thoại. bạn nên thử với mã đầu tiên được cung cấp trên những website này (bởi vì chúng có thể tạo ra nhiều mã kích hoạt khác nhau) thay vì thực hiện cả danh sách do một website cung cấp.
nếu vẫn không thành công, bạn có thể thực hiện các bước tương tự nhưng lần này ở một website có thu phí, ví dụ mobilecodez.com.

 
*pc world mỹ 10/2008*​

----------


## longcheng

cac ban co the chi minh cach rap maytinh ko

----------


## nhoc

cuu toi cuu toi voi 
xin hay chi toi cach cai windows xp
cam on

----------


## seotn

> cuu toi cuu toi voi 
> xin hay chi toi cach cai windows xp
> cam on


*mình đã đăng bài hướng dẫn lên rồi bạn. mong bạn tìm giúp mình nha! hướng dẫn đầy đủ. nhớ cẩn thận với lần đầu cài win nha bạn!* *chúc bạn thành công!!!*

----------


## hantrongtai1

tôi thử ép xung chip lên 20% thi chip nóng chạy không được, không dám làm nữa phải hạ xuống 10%. nhưng tôi khuyên không nên ép xung chip vì mất hiệu lực bảo hành, lỡ có chuyện gì thì tốn tiền vô ích vì ép lên không nhanh hơn trước là mấy đâu

----------


## hoangtrieuman

[download][/download]bẻ thế liệu có ảnh hưởng một số phần mến quan trọng không nhỉ

----------


## chucvn

có bạn nào biết làm cho biểu tượng windows-no disk there derive insert.....
hiện lên mỗi khi mở máy ko
có một người bạn mình làm được việc đó nhưng cậu ấy đi làm xa rồi
ko nhờ được các bạn giúp mình nha

----------


## tungover

windows-no disk there derive insert..... cái này hình như là cài win xp sp2 cho loptap có đĩa chuân xata thi hiện mà không biết có phải không ^^!

----------


## betterlife

> windows-no disk there derive insert..... cái này hình như là cài win xp sp2 cho loptap có đĩa chuân xata thi hiện mà không biết có phải không ^^!


ko cái này mình làm trên máy bàn

----------


## viet1234

*hay that đấy*

bài viết này rât hay,đúng là rất đáng xem.mong mọi người có nhưng bài bổ ích như vậy

----------


## deathnote

quá tuyệt
đợi hết bảo hành em sẽ ép xong con g105m xem lên đc tí nào ko

----------


## chicilonmedia

trong này toàn pro thế nhỉ.......................

----------


## MuRom92

*trả lời: bẻ khóa phần cứng*

noi zị mà xao làm dc, có huong dan đau

----------

